# My chicken pecked my eye!!



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so mad!! My buff orp jumped from the top of the coop onto my shoulder and before I could get her off my shoulder- BAM!! She pecked the corner of my eye!! It hurts and stings a bit, but so far, no vision problems. I couldn't believe it!!! What the heck??!!??


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Pecking order issues? One of mine thinks she's the boss too, I am picking her up more than the others daily to combat it.

X


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Is she a normally friendly girl? If so, then I wouldn't worry too much about it. I have a small mole on the side of my face that the girls used to try to get, and I learned to keep my head turned!! But if you think it may have been hostile, then keep a close eye on her. No pun intended!!


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

She is my most friendly. I think she was just curious. But I plan on watching out more. Yesterday she came right up to me as I was picking stuff up off the ground and hopped right onto my back. I'm a little leery about her doing that, but I don't want her to be afraid of me either. I may just wear safety glasses when I'm around them.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Please, keep your face AWAY from any chicken, no matter how friendly. They don't do it to be mean, or to be the boss, but will peck at anything shiney, and your eyes are. It only takes a split second to do some permant damage. So please be carefull.


----------

